# NEW BLOOD WORK since Sept.



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

:hugs:Hi!! I hope all is well with everyone.

I just got my most recent blood work results back. I would appreciate any thoughts on the results. I was put on 60 mcg when I got my 9/11 results back. I am slightly feeling better. The fatigue and feeling the chills are starting to get on my nerves. :jumping0047:
I would just want the symptoms to get much better.

As of 10/30

TSH 1.75 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T-3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T-4 .94 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 9/11

TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 3.2 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 .90 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

Here are my past results:

AS OF 8/8:
TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.01 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 6/13:
TSH 2.570 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.09 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 4/13:
TSH 4.330
FREE T4 1.03 ng/dl
ANTI-TPO >1000 IU/ML

Again, thanks for any thoughts that anybody might have. hugs3


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you think your doc would be okay with trying a slightly higher dose? You're still in the lower 1/2 of the normal range on FT4 and FT3, and some people need to be at 1 or lower, as far as TSH, to feel good. It does look like you're headed in the right direction...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> :hugs:Hi!! I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> I just got my most recent blood work results back. I would appreciate any thoughts on the results. I was put on 60 mcg when I got my 9/11 results back. I am slightly feeling better. The fatigue and feeling the chills are starting to get on my nerves. :jumping0047:
> I would just want the symptoms to get much better.
> ...


Are you being treated for hypothyroid? If so, you are undermedicated.

And what is 60 mcg.. What is the name of the medicine?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks ANDROS & SURGE for your comments.

I am currently taking 60 mcg of Armour. I am getting treated as hypothyriodism/Hashi's...

Like everyone else, I just want to feel beter. hugs3

This figuring out the right dosage is starting to get old, but I know it needs to get done. I get frustrated at times, that's all.

Thanks for again!!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

eacraz said:


> :hugs:Hi!! I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> I just got my most recent blood work results back. I would appreciate any thoughts on the results. I was put on 60 mcg when I got my 9/11 results back. I am slightly feeling better. The fatigue and feeling the chills are starting to get on my nerves. :jumping0047:
> I would just want the symptoms to get much better.
> ...


Your numbers seemed to have dropped not increased. You still look hypo and the armour doesn't seem to be making much difference. Are you splitting the armour or are you taking it all at once? Most people do better with dividing the dose throughout the day. Also putting it under your tongue and letting it melt helps the absorption process. Ask your doctor if he could prescribe naturethroid. It's similar to armour before they changed the formula. I have been on it less than a month and have seen major improvement in labs and symptoms.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

greatdanes said:


> Your numbers seemed to have dropped not increased. You still look hypo and the armour doesn't seem to be making much difference. Are you splitting the armour or are you taking it all at once? Most people do better with dividing the dose throughout the day. Also putting it under your tongue and letting it melt helps the absorption process. Ask your doctor if he could prescribe naturethroid. It's similar to armour before they changed the formula. I have been on it less than a month and have seen major improvement in labs and symptoms.


Actually, I have read about multi dosing. I have read that new Armour lasts about 4 hours. I am not sure if that is true or not (maybe people on this board can comment on it), therefore, it was suggested to multi dose by other people on Armour. I am currently multi dosing and it seems to help, than taking it in the am and then a night. The multi dosing has helped me. Even though she believes that my TSH is in the 'normal' range. But I reminded her that she told me she treats the patients and not the lab work results. BAM!! I convinced my endo to up the strength since I got my lab work back. Now, I am on 75mcg of Armour.

I have my fingers and my pets have their paws crossed that this will help & the it will be the last time to fine tune the dosage.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow. Another example of "You are your own best advocate" in action. Good for you.


----------

